# UL Rating



## JakeW1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Will the UL rating be voided if the CB in a meter main is bypassed?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

UL will say it is up to the AHJ to determine if the modifications effect the equipment to the point it would need a 'field evaluation'

Why would you want to do this?


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

How exactly do you intend to "bypass" it?

Pete


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

And it's UL listing, not rating.


----------



## JakeW1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Okay, UL listing. Your correct. Congratulations.:thumbsup:

Pete,
I'm going to remove it and wire directly to the meter lugs. Exactly. 

BBQ,
We have a line division where I work, and one of the linemen replaced a meter with a meter main on an existing home. The meter main, now the first point of disconnect, has created some code issues with the grounding. The easiest solution is to remove the breaker in the panel. Thanks for providing the only useful answer.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

JakeW1 said:


> Okay, UL listing. Your correct. Congratulations.:thumbsup:
> 
> Pete,
> I'm going to remove it and wire directly to the meter lugs. Exactly.
> ...


How does removing the breaker correct grounding issues?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> How does removing the breaker correct grounding issues?


Because the lineman removed the old meter socket and installed a meter mane that makes the panel a sub panel so the neutrals and grounds must be separated Because the meter main is the first disconnect.

JakeW1;Welcome to the forum.....:thumbup:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Because the lineman removed the old meter socket and installed a meter mane that makes the panel a sub panel so the neutrals and grounds must be separated Because the meter main is the first disconnect.
> 
> JakeW1;Welcome to the forum.....:thumbup:


 So what is the op going to do, remove the breaker in the meter "MAIN" not "MANE" :laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> So what is the op going to do, remove the breaker in the meter "MAIN" not "MANE" :laughing:


Yep. Sounds like a good solution


----------



## JakeW1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks, Harry.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

JakeW1 said:


> Thanks, Harry.


Your welcome..:thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> So what is the op going to do, remove the breaker in the meter "MAIN" not "MANE" :laughing:


Yes he is going to bypass the breaker and go into a main breaker in the panel that makes it the main disconnect so the meter main becomes just a meter socket .

You spelling sissy...:laughing:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I had one AHJ inform me that he was empowered to be a _field evaluator_ for UL

now i'm unsure as to just where, or how this authority was granted him, but i did get the impression it was not something done automaticaly, or via quick phone call

~CS~


----------



## bakerbrynn (Oct 13, 2010)

bypass the breaker seems like a good plan, may want to remove it all together and blank off the opening in the enclosure for clarity. or at least label the breaker as not used. not sure how removing it would effect UL listing...


----------

